# To move or not to move a grown amazon sword?



## cyndayco (Aug 30, 2005)

I have a 12-inch tall amazon sword that's been in my 20 gallon tank for the last 3 months, and I'm thinking of moving it to a new tank. Should I even try, or should I just buy a new plant for the new tank?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

_How big of a tank do you want to move the sword into_?... The Amozon sword will need a larger tank then a 20 gallon, it will get way to large for it.


----------



## cyndayco (Aug 30, 2005)

A 37 gallon, with 4 inches of substrate at the back end. The move won't kill it, right?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It will better off in the 37 gallon tank. No it will not kill it to move it. Just pull it up, trim the roots, cut off any bad leaves and replant it.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

What about moving it concerns you? You won't hurt the plant if you are careful when uprooting it. Be forewarned that swords produce massive root structures, so don't be surprised if yours is aready spread throughout half you substrate.

As Trena suggsts, a non-dwarf sword will outgrow tanks even 24" tall, so it may not be a matter of moving the sword to an new tank, but rather do you want to keep it at all.


----------



## cyndayco (Aug 30, 2005)

Two things, really. First, will many or all the leaves die as it adjusts to the new tank?

Second, wil uprooting the plant cause so much ruckus and release so much mulm in the water that my fish will get too stressed?

Here is a picture of it a month ago (on the right side of the tank). It has grown 2.5 inches since then.

What do you suggest I replace it with?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I always pull up plants right before a water change, so that I can suck up the debris that has been disturbed. I've never had so much mulm in the water that it caused the fish any stress or harm. 

If your water parameters are near the same in both tanks then there should be no problems. If the plant was purchased in the emerged form these leaves will die and be replaced by submerged form leaves. Maybe this is the reason for all the leaves dieing.


----------

